# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  House panel kills provision in controversial copyright bill

## wise-wistful

Your 10-song mix CD will _not_ cost you $1.5 million
A U.S. House of Representatives subcommittee has stripped out a provision in a copyright enforcement bill that would have increased fines for compilation CDs containing pirated music by 10 times or more. 
Critics of the original version (PDF format) of the Prioritizing Resources and Organization for Intellectual Property (PRO IP) Act had complained that one provision would assess fines for each separate copyright work on a compilation work such as a CD, meaning the fines for a 10-song compilation CD would range from $7,500 to $1.5 million, instead of the current $750 to $150,000. But the House Judiciary Committee's Subcommittee on Courts, the Internet, and Intellectual Property voted on Thursday to approve an amendment that stripped out the controversial provision. 
Critics, including online civil rights group Public Knowledge, had complained that the compilation provision in the original bill would have gone too far with new penalties. The compilation provision would have treated each song on a compilation CD as a separate copyright violation, instead of treating the entire CD as one copyright violation, as is the practice now.
Read More
computerworld

----------


## DavidRep

РР·РґРµР»РёСЏ РЅРµ Р»РёРЅСЏСЋС‚ РїСЂРё РїСЂР°РІРёР»СЊРЅРѕРј СѓС…РѕРґРµ, РЅРµ РІС‹РіРѕСЂР°СЋС‚. РџСЂРёРЅС‚С‹ РѕР±Р»Р°РґР°СЋС‚ Р±РѕР»СЊС€РѕР№ РёР·РЅРѕСЃРѕСЃС‚РѕР№РєРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ, СЃРѕС…СЂР°РЅСЏСЋС‚ СЏСЂРєРѕСЃС‚СЊ РґРѕ 60 СЃС‚РёСЂРѕРє. РџСЂРё СЃС‚РёСЂРєРµ РєСЂР°СЃРєР° РЅРµ С‚РµС‡РµС‚, РЅРµ РѕСЃС‚Р°РІР»СЏРµС‚ СЃР»РµРґРѕРІ. РЎСЂРµРґСЃС‚РІРѕ РґР»СЏ РЅР°РЅРµСЃРµРЅРёСЏ СЂРёСЃСѓРЅРєР° Р°Р±СЃРѕР»СЋС‚РЅРѕ РЅРµ С‚РѕРєСЃРёС‡РЅРѕ, РіРёРїРѕР°Р»Р»РµСЂРіРµРЅРЅРѕ, Р±РµР·РѕРїР°СЃРЅРѕ РґР»СЏ Р·РґРѕСЂРѕРІСЊСЏ. Р§Р°СЃС‚Рѕ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РїСЂРёРєРѕР»СЊРЅС‹Рµ РјР°Р№РєРё С…РѕС‚СЏС‚ СЂРѕРґРёС‚РµР»Рё РґР»СЏ РґРµС‚РµР№. РњРѕР»РѕРґРѕРµ РїРѕРєРѕР»РµРЅРёРµ РІСЃРµРіРґР° РѕРґРѕР±СЂРёС‚ РєСЂРµР°С‚РёРІРЅС‹Р№ РїРѕРґС…РѕРґ Рє РІС‹Р±РѕСЂСѓ РїРѕРґР°СЂРєР°. Р”Р»СЏ РЅРёС… СЌС‚Рѕ РµС‰Рµ Рё РІРѕР·РјРѕР¶РЅРѕСЃС‚СЊ РІС‹РґРµР»РёС‚СЊСЃСЏ.РЎСѓС‚СЊ РјРµС‚РѕРґР° - С‡РµСЂРµР· СЃРѕРїР»Рѕ РїРѕРґР°РµС‚СЃСЏ РєСЂР°СЃРєР°. "Р“РѕР»РѕРІРєР°", РєРѕС‚РѕСЂР°СЏ РїРѕРґР°РµС‚, РЅР°С…РѕРґРёС‚СЃСЏ РЅР° "СЂРµР»СЊСЃР°С…" Рё С…РѕРґРёС‚ РІ СЃС‚РѕСЂРѕРЅС‹ (СЃР»РѕРё, СѓСЂРѕРІРЅРё). Р—Р°РіРѕС‚РѕРІРєР° РґРІРёР¶РµС‚СЃСЏ РЅР° 1 СЃРј., РіРѕР»РѕРІРєР° РїСЂРѕС…РѕРґРёС‚ Рё РЅР°РЅРѕСЃРёС‚ Р·Р°РґР°РЅРЅС‹Рµ РїСЂРѕРіСЂР°РјРјР°С‚РѕСЂРѕРј С†РІРµС‚Р° РёР· СЂР°Р·РЅС‹С… С„РѕСЂСЃСѓРЅРѕРє. Рђ С‚Р°Рє РґРѕ С‚РѕРіРѕ РјРѕРјРµРЅС‚Р°, РїРѕРєР° РІСЃСЏ РєР°СЂС‚РёРЅРєР° РЅРµ РїРµСЂРµРЅРµСЃРµС‚СЃСЏ РЅР° РјР°С‚РµСЂРёР°Р». РџСЂРё СЌС‚Рѕ, РµСЃР»Рё РЅСѓР¶РЅР° РєРѕРјР±РёРЅР°С†РёСЏ С†РІРµС‚РѕРІ, С‚Рѕ Р·Р°РіРѕС‚РѕРІРєР° РѕСЃС‚Р°РЅР°РІР»РёРІР°РµС‚СЃСЏ Рё РіРѕР»РѕРІРєР° РїСЂРѕС…РѕРґРёС‚ РµС‰Рµ СЂР°Р·, РЅР°РЅРѕСЃСЏ РёР»Рё СЃРјРµС€РёРІР°СЏ С†РІРµС‚Р°. РџСЂРёРЅС†РёРї РїРѕС…РѕР¶ РЅР° СЂР°Р±РѕС‚Сѓ РѕР±С‹С‡РЅРѕРіРѕ РїСЂРёРЅС‚РµСЂР° РґР»СЏ Р±СѓРјР°РіРё. РћРґРЅР°РєРѕ РґР»СЏ С‚РєР°РЅРµР№ РЅСѓР¶РЅС‹ РґСЂСѓРіРёРµ РєСЂР°СЃРєРё.РЈРЅРёРІРµСЂСЃР°Р»СЊРЅС‹Рµ РїСЂРёРЅС‚С‹.2020 Р’СЃРµ РїСЂР°РІР° Р·Р°С‰РёС‰РµРЅС‹.Р§С‚Рѕ РјС‹ РїРµС‡Р°С‚Р°РµРј.  https://morestran.ru/futbolku-kupit/...minimalizm.php  Р”РѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєР° РїРѕ РіРѕСЂРѕРґР°Рј.15-01-2012 Р’ РїСЂРѕРґР°Р¶Сѓ РїРѕСЃС‚СѓРїРёР»Рё С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєРё Рє РјСѓР¶СЃРєРѕРјСѓ РїСЂР°Р·РґРЅРёРєСѓ 23 С„РµРІСЂР°Р»СЏ - РЅР° РґРµРЅСЊ Р·Р°С‰РёС‚РЅРёРєР° РћС‚РµС‡РµСЃС‚РІР°. Р—Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РїСЂРёРєРѕР»СЊРЅСѓСЋ РѕРґРµР¶РґСѓ РґР»СЏ РјСѓР¶С‡РёРЅ Рє СЌС‚РѕРјСѓ СЃРѕР±С‹С‚РёСЋ РјРѕР¶РЅРѕ РІ СЂР°Р·РґРµР»Рµ "РРґРµРё РїРѕРґР°СЂРєРѕРІ", РІ РїРѕРґРєР°С‚РµРіРѕСЂРёРё "23 С„РµРІСЂР°Р»СЏ".Р”РѕСЃС‚РѕРёРЅСЃС‚РІ Сѓ РјРµС‚РѕРґР° С€РµР»РєРѕРіСЂР°С„РёРё РЅРµРјР°Р»Рѕ. РћРґРЅРѕ РёР· РѕСЃРЅРѕРІРЅС‹С… вЂ” РІС‹СЃРѕРєРѕРµ РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ Рё СЃС‚РѕР№РєРѕСЃС‚СЊ РєР°СЂС‚РёРЅРѕРє: С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєРё СЃ РёР·РѕР±СЂР°Р¶РµРЅРёСЏРјРё, РЅР°РЅРµСЃРµРЅРЅС‹РјРё РјРµС‚РѕРґРѕРј С€РµР»РєРѕРіСЂР°С„РёРё, РІС‹РґРµСЂР¶РёРІР°СЋС‚ РґРµСЃСЏС‚РєРё СЃС‚РёСЂРѕРє Р±РµР· РІСЂРµРґР° РґР»СЏ СЃРІРѕРµРіРѕ РІРЅРµС€РЅРµРіРѕ РІРёРґР°. РЁРµР»РєРѕРіСЂР°С„РёСЏ вЂ” РёРґРµР°Р»СЊРЅС‹Р№ РІР°СЂРёР°РЅС‚ РґР»СЏ Р±РѕР»СЊС€РёС… РѕР±СЉРµРјРѕРІ: РЅРµРІС‹СЃРѕРєР°СЏ С‚СЂСѓРґРѕРµРјРєРѕСЃС‚СЊ РїСЂРѕС†РµСЃСЃР°, РІС‹СЃРѕРєР°СЏ СЃРєРѕСЂРѕСЃС‚СЊ РїРµС‡Р°С‚Рё, РЅРёР·РєР°СЏ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ РѕС‚РїРµС‡Р°С‚РєР° (РїСЂРё Р±РѕР»СЊС€РёС… РїР°СЂС‚РёСЏС…).РџР»СЋСЃС‹ РїРµС‡Р°С‚Рё РјРµС‚РѕРґРѕРј С‚РµСЂРјРѕС‚СЂР°РЅСЃС„РµСЂР°:РџРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ В• Р’С‹С€РёРІРєР° В• РўРµРєСЃС‚РёР»СЊ В• РЎСѓРІРµРЅРёСЂ (РїРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С…, РџРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С… РЅР° Р·Р°РєР°Р·, РЅР°РЅРµСЃРµРЅРёРµ РЅР°РґРїРёСЃРё РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєРё, РџРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С…, С‚РѕР»СЃС‚РѕРІРєР°С…, РїРѕР»Рѕ РЁРµР»РєРѕРіСЂР°С„РёСЏ, РїРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С…, С‚Р°РјРїРѕРїРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ, РёР·РіРѕС‚РѕРІР»РµРЅРёРµ РџРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С… | Good-Food.org Р¤СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєРё СЃ Р»РѕРіРѕС‚РёРїРѕРј: С‚СЂР°С„Р°СЂРµС‚РЅР°СЏ РїРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С…, РЅР°РЅРµСЃРµРЅРёРµ РџСЂРёРЅС‚ 2000 - РїРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° С„СѓС‚Р±РѕР»РєР°С… Рё РїРµС‡Р°С‚СЊ РЅР° РїР°РєРµС‚Р°С…. РўРµР»: (

----------

